# Any events in Vancouver, BC Canada?



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm new on this forum and am just starting a relationship with my golden. I would like to meet some goldens owners in the area, perhaps share some tips in person, have the dogs make friends... Anyone around in Vancouver Canada or the lower mainland in general? We live in Richmond and have met some dogs in the neighborhood and the local dog park but no goldens yet.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Depends on what you want to do with your dog. Check out the Golden Retriever Club of BC GRCBC Golden Retriever Club of British Columbia. A lot of the members are involved in obedience, tracking, agility, conformation, hunt, rally o, etc. For the most part a good group of people, we've made several friends there and a lot of information is available through them. And there are breeders involved too. They are always welcoming new members and help spread the word.


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

Where it says Golden's Registered Name and CKC# 
...does that mean the golden has to be CKC registered? :uhoh: 

Golden Retriever Club of British Columbia - Membership


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

*re. GRCBC*

Thanks for the info. DUSTYRD2 re. the GRCBC. I'm not against joining clubs (I joined this forum after all) but this one seems a little more involved that I want. Collette is not ready (and I don't think I am) for competition, plus she's not registered. We only have our vet's assurance that she's a purebred Golden, no papers or anything as she was a rescue.

As she is new to us (2 weeks only) and already almost 2 years old, I just thought that it would be nice to meet some local GR owners for a chat and maybe a doggy playdate once in a while. We'll have to work up to anything more with time. We're still trying to get Collette to walk without pulling. good luck on that lol


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

theratthouse said:


> Where it says Golden's Registered Name and CKC#
> ...does that mean the golden has to be CKC registered? :uhoh:
> 
> Golden Retriever Club of British Columbia - Membership


 
Gee I don't know for sure, but I don't think so. Call Wendy Galt, her phone # should be listed on the site under the executive, she will know. If you can't find it, PM me and I'll give it to you.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Michelle Laurette said:


> Thanks for the info. DUSTYRD2 re. the GRCBC. I'm not against joining clubs (I joined this forum after all) but this one seems a little more involved that I want. Collette is not ready (and I don't think I am) for competition, plus she's not registered. We only have our vet's assurance that she's a purebred Golden, no papers or anything as she was a rescue.
> 
> As she is new to us (2 weeks only) and already almost 2 years old, I just thought that it would be nice to meet some local GR owners for a chat and maybe a doggy playdate once in a while. We'll have to work up to anything more with time. We're still trying to get Collette to walk without pulling. good luck on that lol


 
Where in Vancouver are you? I know the club has lots of members who are just "pet people" and don't compete in anything. They just join in the picnics and such and help out with events from time to time. If you're interested in obedience training, one of our good friends gives classes in Vancouver too to help with that pulling issue. LOL


----------

